# Akios S Line 656 CTM



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine arrived a couple of weeks ago. Since we're in the middle of salmon season, and tourist season, I didn't have time to give it a whirl until a couple of days ago. I filled it with 17# suffix and headed to the beach. Put it on my CPS 13' 3-6oz. using a 4oz weight I was hitting 135 yards with the help of a very stout wind, then I got a call from the wife needing something at the bakery so the session was over. Yesterday I cleaned the bearings, (they did have a lot of lubricant on them) and gave them 1/2 drop of hot sauce. Today I went in early and did the baking and was home by 0730. grabbed the reel, the dogs and the rod and headed to the beach before the turons were out. Set up and went to grab a weight out of the back of the truck, DAMN! my evil twin had cleaned the truck, I did find a 6oz weight under the seat, that'll work! Since I've not cast 6oz with this rod before I figure Ill just give a lob and see how it loads and get a feel for things. Well, it would have been real good if I would have checked side play, there was way too much and the line got between the spool and the side plate, 50 yards of line gone. got that sorted out. Proceeded to fling three to 110 yards just trying for a smooth motion through the cast and no real hit at the finish. This is with both brake blocks and the mag full on. Backed the mag off two clicks and gained 10 yards. Cool! back off another click and pour the snoose to her, HOT DAMN! I had to pull out the knife and cut at least 200 yards off the reel.
The reel has the simplicity of the Abu's It feels to built to a higher standard of tolerance, it is smoother than any of my abus including the ones that I've re-built. Out of the box the reel matches the best I've done with my abus so I have to say I'm really happy with it, The blow-up this morning was my fault since I dropped my eyes below the point I was throwing to, (for me a sure way to backlash) I'd head back to the beach but by now the tourists are out in force and even though it is tourist season I didn't draw a tag. Give Tommy a call, buy one today.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice review. They really are great reels.

Tommy


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I recently picked up a 651 Shuttle and I am really impressed by its Fit and Finish. I haven't tossed it yet but I am just really impressed at the quality over an Abu. And since I am a lefty, finally there is a reel that I can hit the beach with right out of the box. If anyone is in the market for a new reel take a look at Akios...if you like Abus you will love the AKios.


----------

